# Master Mason Proficiency



## Phil P (Feb 10, 2018)

Well it has been a month & a half since I was raised, and this proficiency has gone a bit easier and much quicker than the others.  Looks like I'll be up to "turn in my work" on Feb 19


----------



## Symthrell (Feb 14, 2018)

I am sure you will do exceedingly well! I hope you have enjoyed being a MM thus far. I know I have.


----------



## Matt L (Feb 14, 2018)

Outstanding Brother Phil, good work!


----------



## Phil P (Feb 14, 2018)

No doubt about it.  And my uncles are getting a good view from their balcony seats in the celestial lodge


----------



## Thomas Stright (Feb 15, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 15, 2018)

Good luck Brother! I'm sure that you will do just fine


----------



## Matt L (Feb 15, 2018)

Phil P said:


> No doubt about it.  And my uncles are getting a good view from their balcony seats in the celestial lodge



I know how you feel.  My Grandfather on my mothers side died when my mom was 12 years old.  So I never met him, but think I know him.  He was a Master Mason and Knights Templar.


----------



## Phil P (Feb 18, 2018)

3 of my Uncles were Master Masons in CA. One of them being a Past Master


----------



## Daniele (Feb 19, 2018)

I do not wish you good luck, I wish you good work so that luck will build your work and I am sure you will succeed.

Sent from my DIG-L01 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Feb 19, 2018)

Daniele said:


> I do not wish you good luck, I wish you good work so that luck will build your work and I am sure you will succeed.
> 
> Sent from my DIG-L01 using My Freemasonry mobile app


No luck is necessary anyway, I'm just gonna bring my "A Game" tonight & see what happens.  I'm more than ready for it


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 19, 2018)

Phil P said:


> No luck is necessary anyway, I'm just gonna bring my "A Game" tonight & see what happens. I'm more than ready for it


Good Attitude!!!!! Let us know how it went.


----------



## Phil P (Feb 20, 2018)

A game was once again brought & delivered last night.  I sure did get alot from the year that I was coached & really enjoyed the experience.  Now to really "get to work"


----------



## Daniele (Feb 20, 2018)

well done!

Sent from my DIG-L01 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 20, 2018)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Phil P (Feb 20, 2018)

I'll admit I was a little rusty doing the EA at first since I'm a Senior DeMolay, but once I got into the rhythm of it (thnx to my coach) it was easier from there.  Looking fwd to getting into doing some of the work myself.  Plus I've already been roped by our JW to help out with a fund raiser on Mar 30


----------



## Thomas Stright (Feb 22, 2018)

Congrats!!

We are having a MM Degree tonight at Sam B.


----------



## Phil P (Feb 22, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> We are having a MM Degree tonight at Sam B.



Wish I could make it, but I got another commitment tonight.  But I'll make it back out out, y'all count on it


----------



## Thomas Stright (Feb 22, 2018)

Phil P said:


> Wish I could make it, but I got another commitment tonight.  But I'll make it back out out, y'all count on it



No problem, we are having another one next thursday as well. (Well, it's planned)


----------



## Phil P (Feb 22, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> No problem, we are having another one next thursday as well. (Well, it's planned)


Can't make that one either, my wife has open house at her school that night (Sheer joy).  Speaking of which, she's doing alot better after having knee surgery back before the new yr


----------



## Bro Fox(ionic#6) (Mar 19, 2018)

Welcome to the brotherhood. Bro phil


----------



## MWilliams (May 6, 2018)

Phil P said:


> Well it has been a month & a half since I was raised, and this proficiency has gone a bit easier and much quicker than the others.  Looks like I'll be up to "turn in my work" on Feb 19


I'm glad yours was easier. Ours wasn't so bad but pretty long. A lot of promises in there, some of them are repeats from the last two degrees. I know I breathed a sigh of relief when I made it through mine and they actually invited me back in after the ballot was done.


----------



## Phil P (May 6, 2018)

MWilliams said:


> I'm glad yours was easier. Ours wasn't so bad but pretty long. A lot of promises in there, some of them are repeats from the last two degrees. I know I breathed a sigh of relief when I made it through mine and they actually invited me back in after the ballot was done.



You are right, alot of it was pretty much repeated from the others.  I did take a big breath & just started to roll with it.  Since then I've I helped out with a fund raiser & even filled in as Tiler a couple of times.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 7, 2018)

MWilliams said:


> Ours wasn't so bad but pretty long. A lot of promises in there, some of them are repeats from the last two degrees. I know I breathed a sigh of relief when I made it through mine and they actually invited me back in after the ballot was done.





Phil P said:


> You are right, alot of it was pretty much repeated from the others. I did take a big breath & just started to roll with it.


Same here.


----------

